# The thrill is back



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Nice rig. That would surely improve any grumpiness for me.


I hope it treats you well.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

That boat is going to serve you well Dan. I really have to laugh at the, to short crowd.

Hmmm .... how long before WalleyeMike and Essox have to monitor a Fremont Lake thread??


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Mister ED said:


> That boat is going to serve you well Dan. I really have to laugh at the, to short crowd.
> 
> Hmmm .... how long before WalleyeMike and Essox have to monitor a Fremont Lake thread??




Oh about April 31st or so......:evilsmile .:lol: .:evilsmile

And thanks for your help yesterday.......I knew all it took was another mind for the project.....:coolgleam


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Thats right. Old geezers are in no hurry to get nowhere.:lol.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I always thoght that fishing was a for fun not a race to get some where. Not just to see how fast you could get there and back Must be an east side thing that us westerners don't know about.
> ...


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Roof/dormer fixed Tom.....after tearing into it wasn't as bad as they thought......no structural damage anyway.......

Boat break in went pretty good a few tweeks here and there but overall 31 mph on the GPS...without fussing with the trim.......

And thanks Wes for helping launch the new barge.....I'll get you out there in a little.......found 3 different big schools of perch.....46 fow....:coolgleam


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

multibeard said:


> WALLEYE MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Thats right. Old geezers are in no hurry to get nowhere.:lol.
> ...


----------



## wishbone (Aug 9, 2007)

Sweet boat!
At around 4 bucks a gallon who needs more motor and speed.
(never seen a bass, or eye doing 75+mph) lol


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Congrats Dan, let's get her slimy!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

WOO-HOO...now you can take me fishing, and show me all of the secrets to catching those delicious fishes! 
Nice looking set-up, Dan!


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Very nice! Now I want one.:gaga:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for all the well wishes guys.....:coolgleam....... Overall everything is great with the boat.....a few very minor issues but nothing out of the ordinary.

But the main issue is that the boat has gotten bloody for the first time........albeit Roberts (sfw1960) blood.......:evil: :lol: 

He was kind enough to help with a graph issue and then he cut himself.....not having a band-aid handy he just wrapped the cut in duct tape and kept right on working.......... A tough ol geezer he is.....:evilsmile


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

That's a sharp looking rig you got there. What did it set you back?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Wally Gator said:


> That's a sharp looking rig you got there. What did it set you back?



Quite a few extras on it..... about 19k OTD


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Congrats dude, nice looking rig.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Congrats dude, nice looking rig.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

I know the feeling, I bought a boat after NOT fishing for 20 some years.......

My kids are more excited than I with the new boat (Used for me, but still new)


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

loony pier said:


> 16 ft is short


Somebody has sh0rT s0Ysage issues.....

:lol: :lol:

And.. for the record; duct tape fixes EVERYTHING!
:evilsmile


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

sfw1960 said:


> Somebody has sh0rT s0Ysage issues.....
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 Hey now...it isn't the size of the boat, it is the "motion in the ocean" that really counts!


----------



## Rodz (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice boat. Now.....if you had an F-150 to pull it with, then you would have an even better set up.:lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Rodz said:


> Very nice boat. Now.....if you had an F-150 to pull it with, then you would have an even better set up.:lol:


Another buddy of mine just DUMPED his F150, he was tired of fixing the drive train B/C it didn't have the nuTz to run the show.
I understand his 2500HD works quite well, he even offers to rip the rear ends out of mouthy Ford owner vehicles at no extra charge.....

:lol: :lol: :evilsmile :lol: :lol:


----------

